# kayak purchase



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> I'm pretty sure you can go anywhere I could in my U12, but mine is 16# lighter and has a far more comfortable seat. Plus the U12 is a more stable boat than even that Old Town Predator which is still a very stable boat. The predator can carry more weight, the only advantage I see. For fishing and local duck hunting, that is really a non issue unless you take a couple hundred pounds of gear with you. If I were taking along a lab, I'd take the stability and low profile of the U12 everytime. The Predator is a good boat though, not knocking it at all.


thats the kind of craft i'm basically hinting at. i like it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Swamp Boss said:


> Kid-you cant change the law of physics even if you were born and raised on a kayak! Big difference between a canoe/kayak displacement/performance charectoristics in skinny water.
> 
> One man in the rear of a canoe and your rear point will and does dig into the bottom in water easily cleared by a kayak. Even when you have the draft barely cleared when you add velocity into the equation as Newton proved, the point still digs in. Two men in a canoe the additional mass still leaves you aground in areas where the a yak keeps going. Sit in the middle alone and you distribute the mass more effectively but adversly impact balance, effective paddling/turning and comfort and you still cannot clear areas like a yak.


solo i would only sit the middle, why would i sit in the back. and again i would challenge you to go where i can't in your kayak. its not gonna happen.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

While you certainly are persistent in your beliefs, the Nobel people will require a little bit more compelling data than your convictions-unless you go into a sandbag category referenced previously. Now I already noted the negatives of sitting in the middle in my previous diatribe, however, I can't help but notice that if you sit in the middle, to mitigate those same negative performance charectoristics, the improvements required would put you in KAYAK.

Now so I don't hijack Mr. Pikenetter's thread anymore I offer this:

We are debating a real fly sh-t in the pepper item here- inches of water for draft. Your question is about a kayak purchase and you have had us spend your money for you, select a different craft for your needs etc... Do you have the information you need to make your decision or do you need some more discussion on the topic?


----------

